# Remington's Response to CNBC Under Fire



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

For those who have a Remington 700 or are thinking about getting one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I had an idea of that being the case. Im sure Remington, needed to do a report like this im sure there sales of the 700 were not what they used to be.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thabks for this info


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

imnohero said:


> For those who have a Remington 700 or are thinking about getting one.


 There it is gentlemen, unless you make adjustments improperly, or chamber with the safety off and inadvertently touch the trigger without knowing by either wearing gloves or just didnt feel the contact--Thats the only way it can go off PERIOD.


----------

